# How long does it take to make pizza dough in bread machine?



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

On average, of course.

I haven't yet made dough in my bread machine, and the instruction manual sucks and is virtually worthless, so doesn't tell me how long anything will take other than the basic bread setting.









So, if I want to make pizza on a weeknight, approximately how much time am I going to need between putting ingredients in the bread machine and putting the pie in the oven?

Thanks!


----------



## LookMommy! (Jun 16, 2002)

making dough right now - the dough setting is 1.5 hours, then I roll it out and add toppings and stick it in the oven for 20 minutes. I don't bother with the second rising, since we are slow when we do toppings anyway. So I would start at least 2 hours before dinner time. Here is the recipe I am using:

http://www.recipezaar.com/35805

Bon Apetit! Lisa


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

My bread machine has a pizza dough setting. It takes 50 minutes. Then it gets baked for 20 minutes. You can make your dough in advance, roll into a ball and place in a covered container in the fridge if you don't need it right away. Pizza dough can also be frozen and then thawed on the counter. HTH.


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

My bread machine's dough cycle is 1 hour 50 minutes.

Then we pull it, put it in an oiled bowl for 30 minutes before stretching it out, topping, and baking.

I've actually had really good luck (in terms of crust quality) taking the dough and putting it in the fridge overnight to rise more *really* slowly. I think ALton Brown (Good Eats) does that in his pizza recipe, too.


----------



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok, so I've got a range of about an hour to two hours. Maybe for this first time I ought to plan on 1.5 hours (I know, I ought to do this on a weekend, but I am making a leek soup tonight with cheesy herb bread, and I felt I would be unlikely to make the leek soup during the week).

Recipes, advice, and anything else welcome!

Thanks, awesome cookin' mamas!


----------



## NewMama2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine is 1:30, bake for 20 minutes. DH puts it in the machine when he gets home from work and we usually go to Border's or for a walk while waiting. All we do is roll it out, make the crust, top and bake! It's our Thursday night ritual


----------



## wendizbaby (Jul 22, 2005)

I use this recipe every time. The only thing I do differently is add garlic salt instead of regular (mine has parsley added to it) and dried basil. I put it on the dough setting (mine is 1 hour, 20 min), let it sit for at least 10 minutes in the bread maker, roll it out on a floured surface, lightly oil the pan and bake at 400 degrees for 10 minutes. It puffs up, so I puncture it with a fork, then put on the toppings and bake until everything on top is done. YUM!


----------

